# Gauge Cluster INOP, Steering Feels Heavy?????Help



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

HELP PLEEAASE!!!! Leeloo multipass


The beat goes on, I replaced my P.S. Pump last week and all is well or so I thought. Yesterday I fire up the car for work, wait a minute to let the car warm up and then back out of my driveway. As I cut the wheel to make the street the wheel feels "heavy". I think nothing of it, my thought is maybe this is what it is supposed to feel like. So a few miles later I get a check engine light(haven't had the code read) and it is at this time I see my gauges are not working. No tach, speedo, trip, temp nor volt, good thing the clock still works. I checked wires and do not see anything detached. Any ideas of what else to look at? 

I have been looking at an 2002 E55 AMG, it maybe time to give up the old girl. Thanks in advance for what ever help you have to offer up.


----------

